
Some Tips On How To Be Less Quiet In Conversations - pclark
http://www.succeedsocially.com/quiet
======
tungstenfurnace
Learning rules and remembering them is difficult.

If I prefer to keep quiet, it might be better simply to socialise less. Then
I'll have more to say on the occasions when I do socialise.

I don't know why it's important to succeed socially. Wouldn't that mean
turning into a celebrity? Their lives suck from what I can tell.

